
Google blacklists 52 year old magazine - Tomasz_Papka
https://spectator.org/the-google-blacklisting-of-the-american-spectator/
======
kstenerud
This is, unfortunately, what happens when a nation is ideologically divided.
When the level of division is low, these things happen infrequently, when a
more extreme person comes into power. Once the divisions get bigger, the
deliberate provocations become more common, until the culture of each side
starts to shift, viewing the other as really an enemy. Then the abuse becomes
unconscious and insidious.

From the few years that I lived in the USA, it was already pretty palpable,
the disdain and borderline hostility between conservatives and liberals, with
some of the strangest stories of outrage flying from each's lips regularly.
TBH I had trouble telling the two apart, other than that one kind I saw in
California, and the other next door in Arizona.

